# Controlbooth vs SoundTrekkie



## Hughesie

I personally apologize for this person who must go to my school, i don't know who he is but i want to say sorry for the trouble he has caused.

people like that make me sick
hopefully the admins resolve this 
(i was implicated in this due to my schools ip address)

Please people if anyone sees him or someone else report them to admin (do not talk to them it only makes it worse)


----------



## avkid

It appears to have been resolved. Don't waste any more time worrying about people like this, they will all get their due at one point or another.


----------



## Hughesie

Duely noted


----------



## Edrick

I must have missed something...


----------



## gafftaper

Lighting forum, "Vectorworks" thread.


----------



## dvsDave

Hughesie89 said:


> I personally apologize for this person who must go to my school, i don't know who he is but i want to say sorry for the trouble he has caused.
> people like that make me sick
> hopefully the admins resolve this
> (i was implicated in this due to my schools ip address)
> Please people if anyone sees him or someone else report them to admin (do not talk to them it only makes it worse)


I apologize for the time it's taken me to catch up to all of this. However, we know it wasn't you, hughesie, and we appreciate your help with this.
So, here's what is happening.
First, we are working to get the real-world identity of this person. If anybody has any solid evidence, please PM dvsDave.
Two, we will be contacting nemetscheck with the serial #'s that were posted. We have a partial list of the one's he posted. If anybody wrote them down please PM them to dvsDave.
Three, we will be working with the school officials to make sure appropriate administrative action is taken. IF need be, we will contact the local authorities. 
We take this very seriously.
Fourth, I want to thank everybody who rebuked this person and reiterated the fact that we have a great community full of excellent individuals.
(Also, some of your replies were truly inspired comments full of wit and sarcasm)
Thanks,
David Silvernail
The _Real_ Owner of ControlBooth.com


----------



## avkid

dvsDave said:


> Thanks,
> David Silvernail
> The _Real_ Owner of ControlBooth.com


How can we be sure, do you have any humiliating tats?


----------



## dvsDave

humiliating what?


----------



## avkid

dvsDave said:


> humiliating what?


tattoos, ink, etc..


----------



## Chaos is Born

charcoaldabs said:


> Yes avkid, I've seen dvsDave, he keeps information pertaining to controlbooth tattooed on his forearm.



Its the full ToS tattooed there. Amendments are hard...


----------



## dvsDave

hardest part was making sure that they got all the html markup tattooed on correctly.


----------



## Van

dvsDave said:


> hardest part was making sure that they got all the html markup tattooed on correctly.


Does it hurt when the java scripts execute? Or do you have a firewall that restricts their running ?


----------



## Footer

Van said:


> Does it hurt when the java scripts execute? Or do you have a firewall that restricts their running ?



I wasnt aware we were having a geek off... I would be more worried about making sure you have room to fit the entire compiler....


----------



## dvsDave

The compiler is in the microchip that is embedded underneath the barcode on my left buttcheek.


----------



## Footer

dvsDave said:


> The compiler is in the microchip that is embedded underneath the barcode on my left buttcheek.



Well, as long as you know where it is.......


----------



## gafftaper

Careful Dude, you wouldn't want to get a virus with a system like that.


----------



## Footer

gafftaper said:


> Careful Dude, you wouldn't want to get a virus with a system like that.



Ya you would have to wipe the whole thing and start over....


----------



## Chris15

We're all such nerds aren't we?


----------



## Van

Footer4321 said:


> Ya you would have to wipe the whole thing and start over....


 I just fell outta my chair.


----------



## stantonsound

I'm just wondering what type of virus they are talking about.


----------



## dvsDave

Alright, I deleted the past couple replies as they moved out of the realm of "safe" topics... which was where this thread was headed anyway, and that was my fault, and I apologize. 

However, an interesting question was in fact brought up! When is the first annual ControlBooth conference? 

To answer that... I have no idea. I've been dreaming about having one for years, but truth be told we don't have enough users to support one yet. Maybe we could do some local get-togethers for a meet-and-greet. If it was impossible for me to be there, I would happily tele-conference or even video conference in.


----------



## Chaos is Born

dvsDave said:


> When is the first annual ControlBooth conference?
> To answer that... I have no idea. I've been dreaming about having one for years, but truth be told we don't have enough users to support one yet. Maybe we could do some local get-togethers for a meet-and-greet. If it was impossible for me to be there, I would happily tele-conference or even video conference in.



Along with when would probably help if we figured out a where to go along with that... cause then people can start blocking out days from work.


----------



## Footer

Um... lets think about this... where is the largest gathering of technical theatre people in the nation... just a hint... its happening in houston in about 9 months....


----------



## Chaos is Born

Footer4321 said:


> Um... lets think about this... where is the largest gathering of technical theatre people in the nation... just a hint... its happening in houston in about 9 months....



Very good point, and my work will pay for me to go!


----------



## gafftaper

Sorry about getting a little too far off topic there Dave. 


Yeah a Control Booth convention would be great but we are so widely scattered we are talking about getting people to commit to a trip across the country/around the world a USITT get together is a good idea. Doubt I'll be able to go next year but you never know. 

Regional get togethers would be fun and a whole lot less expensive... So I'm proposing the first Pacific North West Control Booth Convention. When? Next time Sharyn is on a flight through Seattle to/from Alaska. Van and Sweetbenny can drive up and we'll all meet at an airport bar. That's about it... On second thought I think the USITT approach is a better one... none of us want's to end up drinking with Van in an Airport bar.


----------



## avkid

dvsDave said:


> I would happily tele-conference or even video conference in.


Hmm..let me think about that and do some research.
An eConference?


----------



## Van

gafftaper said:


> ... none of us want's to end up drinking with Van in an Airport bar.


 
Hey !


----------



## Hughesie

lol, imagine that

tons of sound and light and other tech's standing around talking,
if we had music, the sound tech's would say it's out of phase or not eq'd properly.

if we had lighting, the lighting people would spend all of their time talking about how bad the lighting design is and how they would change it.

as for the pyro tech's, well that just shouldn't be invited!


----------



## PadawanGeek

Hughesie89 said:


> lol, imagine that
> 
> tons of sound and light and other tech's standing around talking,
> if we had music, the sound tech's would say it's out of phase or not eq'd properly.
> 
> if we had lighting, the lighting people would spend all of their time talking about how bad the lighting design is and how they would change it.
> 
> as for the pyro tech's, well that just shouldn't be invited!



Yes, techies are always pessimists.


----------



## Chris15

PadawanGeek said:


> Yes, techies are always pessimists.



I thought it was just that techs are acutely aware of their environment and are looking for problems before they erupt...


----------



## harry1989

PadawanGeek said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by Hughesie89
> lol, imagine that
> 
> tons of sound and light and other tech's standing around talking,
> if we had music, the sound tech's would say it's out of phase or not eq'd properly.
> 
> if we had lighting, the lighting people would spend all of their time talking about how bad the lighting design is and how they would change it.
> 
> as for the pyro tech's, well that just shouldn't be invited!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, techies are always pessimists.
Click to expand...


My year 12 formal...me and another tech friend were both sitting our formal table...music starts...we both look at each other and know exactly what the other is thinking..."EQ THE **** SYSTEM"...lol.


----------



## Hughesie

so perfect example!

hughesie's theory should be written somewhere

"where ever there is a tech off duty at an event run by other tech, there will be chaos, and bad comments from off duty crew"
Hughesie's Law


----------



## PadawanGeek

Hughesie89 said:


> so perfect example!
> 
> hughesie's theory should be written somewhere
> 
> "where ever there is a tech off duty at an event run by other tech, there will be chaos, and bad comments from off duty crew"
> Hughesie's Law




Nice signature


----------



## Peter

I'm not really sure that law should be limited to events run by other tech..... it can be worse if there isnt even a tech there!


----------



## PadawanGeek

Peter said:


> I'm not really sure that law should be limited to events run by other tech..... it can be worse if there isnt even a tech there!




You're right. This brings back bad memories.


----------



## Hughesie

true, too true

let's not talk about experiences we have had
*EVERY control booth member shivers remembering personal experiences*


----------



## Hughesie

PadawanGeek said:


> Nice signature



thanks, it needs some work


----------



## PadawanGeek

How about:

"Wherever there is a tech off duty at an event run by other tech or no tech, there will be chaos and bad comments from off duty crew"

I edited your punctuation and I added "or no tech". How do you like it now?


----------



## PadawanGeek

charcoaldabs said:


> ... and you still forgot a period.



Darn....

How about:
"Wherever there is a tech off duty at an event run by other tech or no tech, there will be chaos and bad comments from off duty crew."
I edited my punctuation. How do you like it now?


----------



## Radman

PadawanGeek said:


> Darn....
> 
> How about:
> "Wherever there is a tech off duty at an event run by other tech or no tech, there will be chaos and bad comments from off duty crew."
> I edited my punctuation. How do you like it now?



*Takes a shot...*
"Whenever there is an off-duty tech at an event, there will be technical chaos, invoking bad comments from said tech."


----------



## Hughesie

nah this will do

radman way to nerdy!

Invoking,
Chaos
Set Tech


----------



## PadawanGeek

Radman said:


> *Takes a shot...*
> "Whenever there is an off-duty tech at an event, there will be technical chaos, invoking bad comments from said tech."



"Whenever there is an off-duty tech at an event, there will be technical chaos, invoking bad comments from the off-duty tech tech."


Hows that?


----------



## Chris15

Hmm. I'm yet to be convinced... Here's my suggestion:

For any event in which techs or "techs" or in attendance and not working, said techs will always believe something to be wrong and will be instinctively compelled to make comment on the same.


----------



## gafftaper

Chris15 said:


> Hmm. I'm yet to be convinced... Here's my suggestion:
> For any event in which techs or "techs" or in attendance and not working, said techs will always believe something to be wrong and will be instinctively compelled to make comment on the same.



Nice try Chris but it's too metric.

How about...
"In any event where the party of the first part (from here on known as the Host) is declared to be a theater technician and the party of the second part (from here on known as the guest) is also declared to be a theater technician, if said guest is declared to be off duty from their usual technical theater occupation, the party of the second part will be instinctualy driven to believe that something is amiss with the execution of the technical aspects of the gathering. In such a case, the laws of probability predict that the "guest" will be compelled to complain about the quality of the technical aspects of the gathering."


----------



## Chris15

Hmm... I'm beginning to wonder if gaff's an arts student now, rather than a tech... on second thoughts though, that's wrong. He's obviously a lawyer... And clearly it's going to be metric. Not only am I in Australia, but I'm an engineer!


----------



## Hughesie

gafftaper said:


> Nice try Chris but it's too metric.
> How about...
> "In any event where the party of the first part (from here on known as the Host) is declared to be a theater technician and the party of the second part (from here on known as the guest) is also declared to be a theater technician, if said guest is declared to be off duty from their usual technical theater occupation, the party of the second part will be instinctualy driven to believe that something is amiss with the execution of the technical aspects of the gathering. In such a case, the laws of probability predict that the "guest" will be compelled to complain about the quality of the technical aspects of the gathering."




ok gafftaper stick to your gaffer taping, there was no need for all that
besides what kind of person would i sound like with a signiture like that

Regards 
Awhughes
"In any event where the party of the first part (from here on known as the Host) is declared to be a theater technician and the party of the second part (from here on known as the guest) is also declared to be a theater technician, if said guest is declared to be off duty from their usual technical theater occupation, the party of the second part will be instinctualy driven to believe that something is amiss with the execution of the technical aspects of the gathering. In such a case, the laws of probability predict that the "guest" will be compelled to complain about the quality of the technical aspects of the gathering


----------



## Chris15

How 'bout this one?

Whenever something goes wrong at an event, any tech in attendance but not working will compulsively make comment as to how they would have fixed it better, irrespective of whether it was in fact better.


----------



## PadawanGeek

Chris15 said:


> How 'bout this one?
> 
> Whenever something goes wrong at an event, any tech in attendance but not working will compulsively make comment as to how they would have fixed it better, irrespective of whether it was in fact better.



No, because when stuff is going right we still criticize it.


----------



## Chris15

Let's put it simply.

Techs make horrible audience members. They will always find something they think is wrong and will complain about it.


----------



## Van

Chris15 said:


> Let's put it simply.
> 
> Techs make horrible audience members. They will always find something they think is wrong and will complain about it.


 
"Have Techs, Will Criticize."


----------



## Chris15

I like... very much (darned character minimum)


----------



## PadawanGeek

Techs = Critics

Hows that for a great new mathematical equation? I could be famous!


----------



## avkid

Chris15 said:


> (darned character minimum)


It bites..


----------



## Peter

actually its 10 bytes (minimum)..... 20 if it's stored in unicode


----------



## PadawanGeek

Peter said:


> actually its 10 bytes (minimum)..... 20 if it's stored in unicode



I think avkid means its evil.


----------



## avkid

PadawanGeek said:


> I think avkid means its evil.


I think you haven't heard of sarcasm.


----------



## PadawanGeek

avkid said:


> I think you haven't heard of sarcasm.



Oh... Peter is being sarcastic.... phew.


----------



## Peter

Well... i did check the size of a 10 character message in several formats... but ya... it was all to be sarcastic


----------



## Logos

Now Now children don't squabble or you won't get a gold star and an early minute.


----------



## Chris15

PadawanGeek said:


> Techs = Critics
> 
> Hows that for a great new mathematical equation? I could be famous!



You've got to be kidding me. If it's an equation, then critics = techs must also be true... and I sure as anything don't want that to be the case... What do they say about a little bit of knowledge being dangerous?


----------



## Logos

How about
And whenever two or more techs are gathered in the space there is criticism.


----------



## Chris15

Parody of a song there...

But I don't like it. Doesn't take into account the previously mentioned cases where there is no on duty tech or when multiple techs are running a show in harmony.


----------



## Hughesie

lol ok

Techs make horrible audience members. They will always find something they think is wrong and will complain about it.

sounds pretty good
actually

so here it is
change number 3


----------



## PadawanGeek

'tis good ..lengthen..


----------



## gafftaper

Is this thread still going? Wow talk about a hijack!!


----------



## avkid

We should write and record a song over the internet!


----------



## PadawanGeek

avkid said:


> We should write and record a song over the internet!


About what?


----------



## avkid

PadawanGeek said:


> About what?


Exactly, keep posting.


----------



## PadawanGeek

avkid said:


> Exactly, keep posting.



Oh... so we are writing a song about posting?

ok...

Post, Post, Post, Post, Thats what we do on ControlBooth!
We dare you to create a thread, because then it'll get hijacked instead!



Ok.. that really stinks


----------



## Hughesie

gafftaper said:


> Is this thread still going? Wow talk about a hijack!!




yeah well the first subject topic wasn't that good anyway, it's a natural progression


----------



## Hughesie

a controlbooth song

why not?


----------



## Chaos is Born

now... what type of song?

folk, country, rap, rock... disco?


----------



## PadawanGeek

Chaos is Born said:


> now... what type of song?
> 
> folk, country, rap, rock... disco?



Rap! We can call it the CB Rap =P


----------



## Hughesie

yeah yeah hey were back
we mix sound and rig lights
and wear black
this tis the cb rap :0


----------



## Chris15

If we insist on a song, can we not at least make it musical... rap rarely falls within my description of musical...


----------



## soundlight

Chris15 said:


> If we insist on a song, can we not at least make it musical... rap rarely falls within my description of musical...



I second the motion.


----------



## Chaos is Born

so we have anyone who can compose the music for the orchestra? or is good enough with something like garage band and can arrange it?


----------



## avkid

Chaos is Born said:


> so we have anyone who can compose the music for the orchestra? or is good enough with something like garage band and can arrange it?


I would arrange it, but I don't have a tactile interface or a MIDI controller.


----------



## avkid

Must not let thread dieeeeeeeeee..............


----------



## Edrick

Chris15 said:


> If we insist on a song, can we not at least make it musical... rap rarely falls within my description of musical...




Who would even use "music" in the same vicinity of the word rap. I wouldn't go near that word with a 50 foot poll.


----------



## Hughesie

yeah im not much of a rapper myself the idea was for it to be crap and rather a joke

it needs to be something clean and good

im sorry so what topics have we covered in the forum post

Soundtrekkie
My singniture
controlbooth song

this should have been off topic'd ages ago


----------



## Radman

How about a ControlBooth distribution of Linux? Loaded with lots of cool software relevant to tech? Aye.

Sorry, I'm obsessed now.


----------



## Hughesie

a controlbooth OS why not?


----------



## stantonsound

I am sure that there is something else that you can do to be more productive than make a controlbooth OS or song.


----------



## Hughesie

suggestions?


----------



## avkid

stantonsound said:


> I am sure that there is something else that you can do to be more productive than make a controlbooth OS or song.


At midnight on a Monday, probably not.


----------



## Chris15

avkid said:


> At midnight on a Monday, probably not.



But it's 2pm on a Tuesday...


----------



## avkid

Chris15 said:


> But it's 2pm on a Tuesday...


If you're gonna be like that:
At 0:15 EDT on a Tuesday, probably not.


----------



## Chris15

charcoaldabs said:


> Obviously you have your forum clock set to the wrong time-zone... try EST.



Hate to burst your bubble, but I am on EST . You never said that it couldn't be AEST...

And the two of you might want to agree on whether you want daylight savings time or standard time...

And if we are going to really get into these games, it's 04:18 2007-06-19 UTC


----------



## avkid

charcoaldabs said:


> Obviously you have your forum clock set to the wrong time-zone... try EST.


The gov't says not:
http://time.gov/timezone.cgi?Eastern/d/-5/java


----------



## Edrick

I think the government needs a new webdesigner.


----------



## Hughesie

Rickblu said:


> I think the government needs a new webdesigner.



yes they really do
with a web designer like him, should you trust the time?


----------



## Chris15

charcoaldabs said:


> Yes, I know you're an Aussie, I just thought you oughta stick your forum over to EST, or EDT. I don't know which it is, but I do know, half the time, my clocks are right!



No Way... I like to know in my numbers when things got posted... Just the same as I like Metric...


----------



## PadawanGeek

Chris15 said:


> If we insist on a song, can we not at least make it musical... rap rarely falls within my description of musical...



yeah, but its hard to get a tune across using text.


----------



## Peter

What's really sad is how many professors put that clock site up on the projector during tests. Simply because of that I cringe every time I see that site.


----------



## Hughesie

what eleven pages
what is the record for the longest most pointless forum post?


----------



## Logos

Well at the moment I think the other one is winning.


----------



## Chris15

Hughesie89 said:


> what eleven pages
> what is the record for the longest most pointless forum post?



As far as I'm concerned, 'tis only 3. Much better to have more posts per page - less clicking to other pages


Logos said:


> Well at the moment I think the other one is winning.



I agree. I say we let this one die a natural death, with the idea of a CB Rap... at least until someone decides to necro post...


----------



## Hughesie

hey i didn't bring it up i just started writing it


----------



## avkid

Chris15 said:


> until someone decides to necro post...


Grr....don't start with that again!


----------



## Hughesie

avkid said:


> Grr....don't start with that again!


mmm dead posts aren't fun to bring back

there normally gone for a reason

o well

so done any good productions lately (trying to keep it going as long as i can)


----------



## avkid

Hughesie89 said:


> dead posts aren't fun to bring back
> there normally gone for a reason


That's the problem, old posts are not worthless, and therefore are sometimes worth bringing back. The use of the aforementioned term "necro post" is what I find annoying and rude.


----------



## Hughesie

it's true that some things are helpful if people are searching for hints, it's why we have a search facilty, i suppose


----------



## bcfcst4

If old posts weren't important why would the posters here keep telling people to use the search function. There's no point in disregarding a thread just because it's old. Or does theater change _that_ quickly? Seriously.


----------



## Hughesie

Magnetic Ballast Verus Electronic, that change was made in a year

but your right


----------



## Chris15

I'm sorry that I offended you. I am absolutely in favour of keeping and using old threads, but when someone brings back an old post to either make some comment that has already been made, say something like I agree or things along those lines which clearly have no benefit to anyone reading the post later on, then it is a waste of time and I think that the term necro post would be appropriate in that instance. Basically I'm using the term in the context of reviving discussion for the sake of it and not for any perceivable educational benefit to anyone...


----------



## Hughesie

example:

one month later 

"yeah your right"

there is no point to a message like that


----------



## avkid

Hughesie89 said:


> example:
> one month later
> "yeah your right"
> there is no point to a message like that


Unless it is a needed apology.


----------



## Hughesie

yeah, but after a month people would have cooled their heels, all you are doing is reminding them of the argument or disagreement they were having

i would just let it go
despite me doing the complete reverse on this post

were both right but sometimes it's just better to let it die


----------



## avkid

Hughesie89 said:


> sometimes it's just better to let it die


As we shall do presently.


----------



## Radman

--R.I.P.--


----------



## Hughesie

yep time to let it die


----------



## Hughesie

it's time has come, we need to move on


----------



## Hughesie

we have all had our fun but it is time we let it go


and yes i do know what i am doing

necroposting my own thing


----------

